

Chocolate 3D Printer Now Available to Purchase - gmodena
http://laughingsquid.com/choc-creator-the-chocolate-3d-printer-is-now-available-to-purchase/

======
JoeAltmaier
We need a whole new terminology - CPP for Calories Per Pixel? CPI - Caffeine
Per Inch

